# Solved: WiFi connection problem in ubuntu 9.10



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

I installed *ubuntu 9.10* in my laptop 'inside' windows 7 recently. previously i used ubuntu 9.04 'inside' vista wihout any problem. i use a broadband connection in my home and a proxy server (WiFi) with authentification in my institute. Windows 7 worked fine in both places. but with ubuntu i can connect in my home but not in my institute. I guess the wireless drivers are not installed in ubuntu because light of WiFi is off in ubuntu. Plese help. thanks.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

HI sg09,

Just a guess on my part, but it sounds like you have a direct connection to your broadband connection at home (from Ubuntu inside Windows 7), and at the institute since your access is through a WIFI proxy server with authentication - that you need to setup and use that kind of access there. Perhaps you did this previously with 9.04 and that would explain why it worked - I assume not out-of-the-box as you seemed to indicate.

One thing you can do is to use the Applications>Ubuntu Software Center, and install Network to configure network devices and connections (if it is not already installed). If it is installed, its a good bet you may be able to use it to help solve your problem at the intstitute. Give it a try and let us know what happens.

-- Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... because light of WiFi is off in ubuntu.


Do you mean the LED that indicates whether the integrated wireless is on or off? If so, there is a physical switch or key combination to control that, right? What brand laptop do you have?


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

@lotusectat79: sorry for the delay in answar. actually i'm quite new in ubuntu. so i got frustrated and went back to 9.04 build. There i again got the connection back. I've not configured anything there to get this back. just after installing 9.04 & rebooting i got a msg like 'restricted drivers in use' , which is the broadcom wireless manager. Then i was able to configure the available wireless network (so simple!!). now please tell me, as the drivers are installed and i got connected to the wireless network may i upgrade to the 9.10 build? will that solve the problem? @Terrynet: yes there is a physical swich to control. I have DELL LATITUDE E5400 laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If by "upgrade" you mean the in-place upgrade (sorta like a Windows service pack) then you probably will be OK or else you will get a warning message that the driver is not preserved and what you have to do to tell Ubuntu 9.10 that it's OK to use it. Make sure you have the wireless switched ON during the upgrade.

Remember, I said "probably;" I cannot guarantee it.

Sometimes they (Linux developers) decide to not automatically use 'restricted' drivers, but then when you try to use the device you get a message that a 'restricted' driver is available and you can use it at your own risk.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

thabks...


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok, I have found the way out from here,
http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html


----------

